# Suns to Spend Big?



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.brightsideofthesun.com/2...ix-suns-owner-plans-to-spend-way-over-the-cap



> "Yeah I think we will spend it," said the man with the money, Managing Parter Robert Sarver told John Gambodoro on Thursday. "Hopefully we will spend a lot more than that."
> 
> --Arizona Sports (KTAR), on the Burns and Gambo show



Some interesting quotes by Sarver. Curious if the Suns will go after big names in hopes of landing someone doesn't have to be a Melo, Lebron, Bosh, etc. Could be a Deng type player too. Then resign our guys.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If he hadn't learned his lesson by now....

But Mmm. 26.77M with renounced rights to Frye.


I'd love to see us go after Bosh. He might be only one of the top FA's who'll consider us.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Hakim Warrik
Josh Childress
Michael Beasley
Marcus Banks


Terrible Flashbacks


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Maravilla said:


> Hakim Warrik
> Josh Childress
> Michael Beasley
> Marcus Banks
> ...













Ridiculous thing about Banks was we sold a pick TO SPEND. MONEY. ON HIM. KLJDSKLKDSKL;DSLOKOPEPOEPOEWLK;CL;DS;'LDS;'LSD';L'DS'EW[PO=-3=];'LCL;,FL;K;L'FD;'LFD


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Little surprised we aren't considered real players for some of the bigger free agents.

I wouldn't mind going after Deng and maybe someone else before resigning our guys


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

I still think KLove fits this team the best.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BobStackhouse42 said:


> I still think KLove fits this team the best.


Of course.

Just not sure he wants to be there though.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

PG- Dragic
SG- Bledsoe
SF- LeBron
PF- Melo
C- Plumlee

Green
Morris
Morris
Warren
Ennis
Len
Tucker (?)
Ray Allen (?, said he wants to play with LeBron, they went on vacation together this summer, are very close)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

OK, I said that before I saw the report about McD going after LeBron. He's the best fit.











If this happens. Or if we land one, which then a trade for someone else happens to lure em there.


Not getting my hopes up but McD's a potential wizard though.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

cima said:


> PG- Dragic
> SG- Bledsoe
> SF- LeBron
> PF- Melo
> ...


From reading what Coro wrote, a likely scenario would be for us to move Green, Marcus Morris, and Len in order to clear up the remaining 7-9 million needed to sign a second max free agent (Melo). While matching both Bledsoe and Tucker.



My opinion would be that I kind of would still like to bring back Len because as far as I understand he is still the closest thing we have to a true Center body right? He is a legit 7 footer no?

I do think we would need someone like Ray because just looking at that hypothetical line up we would be lacking a pure sharpshooter. Perhaps we could make do for season one and target that with our picks in next year's draft but who knows.

Even though I like Tucker, if this pipe dream was to happen, I think he would need to go since we already have enough similar sized guys who can play the 3 with James, Melo and Warren.

Shit as much of a longshot as it is, the possibility does have legit legs to stand on because it makes a ton of basketball sense... Its pretty cool just to be talking about this type of scenario.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It's cuz of this guy


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> It's cuz of this guy



If he pulls this off, I will never question a move of his forever. He can have a lifetime ironclad contract if he wants. Trades and free agency is where he makes his name though thats for sure.. I'm leery on his 2 drafts with us so far lol.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I just want to see some salary dump moves in the next few days. Then my hopes will skyrocket lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Report: LeBron James' agent to meet with Suns, Rockets, Mavs*

At least he'll meet with us.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)




----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Really curious how long the Suns wait around for a decision from the bigger guys/teams. Are they prepared to strike out and hold the cap space until next summer?


----------

